# Hovercraft



## hibberd (Nov 8, 2013)

I am not sure if they fall under any section here. Are there any member who worked on them out of pegwell bay in the mid seventies? I spent a very memorable summer on them in 1976. Love to hear from anyone from that period?
Roger Hibberd


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

Did you know Simon Flitch? Did my 2nd Mates with him in London in 1970. Think he worked on them out of Pegwell about then.


----------

